
MIT is “fixing” its low-income, LGBT-friendly dorm by kicking everyone out - gentoo
https://qz.com/1005761/mit-is-overhauling-senior-house-haus-a-dorm-beloved-by-poor-minority-and-lgbt-students-citing-drugs-and-late-graduation-rates/
======
gumby
I lived in Senior House 82-87 and it was a lot of fun. Definitely helped me
graduate. The fact that the institute was a collection of subcultures was
perfect.

Of course I spent more time in the lab than I did in the dorm, so the level of
influence might not be the same as it might have been at a different school.
In fact right now I'm doing a startup with a friend from that period, and I
know him from the lab, not dorm (he lived in Bexley, another dorm MIT was
happy to shut down).

I wonder if the institute simply wants the real estate, and to move all the
undergrads to the west side of campus for simplicity.

